# zu hoher PH Wert mit Essig senken



## SilviaSix (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und bin jetzt schon begeistert, welche Infos man hier so bekommt. Finde ich super.

Habe auch einen recht großen Teich ca. 9 m lang und etwa 5 m breit, Tiefe hauptsächlich 0,80 cm. Wir haben ein Haus gekauft und der Teich war dabei. Er ist in Herzform und es leben geschätzt ca. 80 Goldfische drin. Leider ist der Teich etwa 5-6 Stunden voll der Sonne ausgesetzt, wenn Sie denn scheint. Es sind auch noch 4 Seerosen drin. Sonst gibt es an Wasserpflanzen nichts. Es sind auch wenig seichte Stellen für Wasserpflanzen da. Geht gleich runter auf 80 cm.

Leider sind wir absolute Neuling was ein Teich anbelangt. 

Zur Zeit haben wir folgendes Problem:

Das Wasser wird immer grüner, die Fische halten sich nur noch selten an der Oberfläche auf, 2 sind schon gestorben, kann aber auch die Katze gewesen sein.. Da es ja ziemlich warm ist, haben wir schonmal eine Springbrunnenpumpe reingestellt. Die läuft auch ca. 3-4 Stunden, wenn es richtig warm ist mittags.

Habe gestern abend und heute morgen den ph-Wert gemessen. Der liegt abends bei 10 und heut morgen bei 8. Habe bei den "Grundlagen der Wasserchemie" gelesen, dass man den Wert mit Essig korrigieren kann. Doch leider weiss ich nicht in welchem Verhältnis ich den Essig mit Wasser mischen kann.

Kann mir dazu jemand was sagen? und wie und welche Teichpflanzen ich setzen kann.

Vielen Dank schonmal für Ideen und Anregungen.

Liebe Grüße Silvia


----------



## CrimsonTide (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: zu hoher PH Wert mit Essig senken*

Ich kann dir zum Thema Essig mal nix sagen, aber ein Wasserwechsel wäre sicher anzuraten! Einen Teil des Wassers abpumpen und mit Leitungswasser auffüllen!!!

80 Goldfische sind nicht gerade wenig für den Teich, würde ich sagen. Bei der Besatzdichte sind Probleme schon abzusehen!


----------



## LotP (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: zu hoher PH Wert mit Essig senken*

Hi und WIllkomen hier,

zu den Essig kann ich nicht direkt was sagen, nur dass ich davon hier im Forum noch nie was darüber gelesen habe - und die meisten gängigen Vorgehensweisen werden eigentlich regelmässig hier diskutiert.

Bei 80cm tiefe sollten sich noch einige Pflanzen finden lassen, welche sich dort einbringen lassen. Es werden sicherlich bald einige Vorschläge hier zu finden sein.

Bei dieser Anzahl von Goldfischen stirbt nun mal hin und wieder einer, ist ganz normal. Solange es noch nicht ausartet würde ich mir noch gar keine allzu große Gedanken machen.

Grünes Wasser bekommt man am besten mit einer UV-Lampe weg. Schätze mal dein Teich hat so 15-20.000l - da langen 30-50Watt leicht. Wichtig ist hierbei, dass du dann auch die verklumpten Schwebealgen mittels eines Filters (z.b. siebfilter) entfernst.

Allgemein wäre es sehr hilfreich deinen Teich noch genauer vorzustellen. v.a. ob du filter hast und wenn ja welchen und wie der betrieben wird. Auch ist es eventuell interessant zu wissen mit welchem Wasser du Flüssigkeitsverlust ausgelichst(Leitung, Brunnen,...)
Bilder sind auch oft recht aufschlussreich für uns Forenmitglieder.


----------



## SilviaSix (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: zu hoher PH Wert mit Essig senken*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Der Bericht "Grundlagen der Wasserchemie" und der Hinweis mit dem Essig steht in Wissen kompakt - Basiswissen/Fachbeiträge.

Also Filtertechnik ist keine drin, wenn es sich vermeiden läßt wollte ich auch keine installieren.

Verklumpungen direkt sieht man eher nicht....Muss man die sehen? Ich werde ein Bild machen und noch reinstellen.

Flüssigkeitsverlust wird durch normales Leitungswasser und Regen (wenn es denn regnet) ausgeglichen. Aber an Wasserwechsel hab ich auch schon gedacht. Weiss leider auch net was für ein Mist am Grund liegt.

Größe mit ca. 15.000 ltr. passt, vielleicht auch etwas mehr.


----------



## pema (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: zu hoher PH Wert mit Essig senken*

Hallo Silvia,
das mit dem Essig würde ich erst einmal lassen. Ein PH-Wert von 8 ist für einen Gartenteich nichts außergewöhnliches
Allerdings würde ich die Bepflanzung um einiges hochfahren. Wenn du keine Uferbepflanzung herstellen kannst - und das würde sicherlich mit Steinaufbauten oder Teichtaschen auch gehen - so ist doch die Bepflanzung mit submersen Pflanzen bei 80cm Tiefe kein Problem. Und diese sind sehr wichtig für die Teichbiologie.
__ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut, Laichkräuter, Krebsscheren, etc., da gibt es eine Vielzahl von Pflanzen, die du einfach nur im Teich versenken musst
80 Goldfische...wahrscheinlich geschätzt und es sind in Wirklichkeit 120...sind zu viel. Da hilft nichts: rausfangen und verschenken.
petra


----------



## SilviaSix (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: zu hoher PH Wert mit Essig senken*

Hallo Petra,

Die Fische sind laut dem Vorbesitzer des Hauses schon eine halbe Ewigkeit drin und es gab in der Vergangenheit, laut seiner Aussage, nie Probleme. Vor etwa 12 Jahren hat er das Wasser komplett getauscht und weit über 80 Fische gezählt.

Die sind aber nicht so gross. Sobald sie größer werden verschwinden sie, werden wohl vom __ Reiher geholt....

Der ph-Wert ist nur morgens bei 8 und erhöht sich zum Abend hin.

Das mit den Pflanzen hört sich gut an. Danke für den Tipp. Wußte nicht das es so vielfältige Teichpflanzen gibt. Als "Ahnungsloser"  wollte ich net irgendetwas kaufen... Nur bei den Seerosen war ich mir sicher, das ich die setzen kann.


----------



## pema (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: zu hoher PH Wert mit Essig senken*

Hallo Silvia,
ohne nerven  zu wollen: es sind zu viele Fische - zumal du auch keinen Filter hast. Für deine Nerven (du machst dir ja Sorgen um das Wohlergehen der Tiere) und für die Tiere: suche Abnehmer für einen Teil der Fische. Kleinanzeige oder hier im Forum. Dann geht es allen besser
Für die Teichpflanzen kann ich dir nur empfehlen, mal hier im Forum unter 'Biete' zu schauen oder besser noch: eine Nachfrage in der Rubrik 'Suche ' zu starten. Im Gartencenter oder Baumarkt zahlst du horrende Preise für ein paar Strippen
I-net ist auch eine Möglichkeit, z.B. Nymphaion.

petra


----------



## Lucy79 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: zu hoher PH Wert mit Essig senken*

ich vermute, die Wassertemperatur wird auch nicht besonders gut sein... bei nur 80 cm Tiefe wirds gerne zu warm....


----------



## koile (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: zu hoher PH Wert mit Essig senken*

Hallo Nachbarin !
Erst mal ein  :Willkommen2 bei den Teichverrückten !
Ich hätte noch 2 Krebsscheren für Dich !
Wenn Du Interresse hast bitte eine PN an mich , wohne ca 6 km von Dir entfernt.


----------



## lotta (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: zu hoher PH Wert mit Essig senken*

Hallo Silvia, zuerst mal ein ***Herzliches WILLKOMMEN***
Baumärkte nehmen zum Teil auch Goldis ab,
ich habe gerade letzte Woche 6 von unseren letztjährigen Babys abgegeben.
Frag doch mal nach
und __ Wasserpest ist super, für klares Wasser und fühlt sich auch bei 80cm Tiefe sehr wohl
Viel Glück und Spaß,mit und  an deinem Teichprojekt


----------



## misudapi (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: zu hoher PH Wert mit Essig senken*

Hallo Silvia,
Baumarkt klingt gar nicht schlecht. Die Teichpflanzen kannst du da bestimmt runterhandel, da die Hauptverkaufzeit dafür vorbei ist . Vorallen wenn man sich z.B. Steine holt um darauf Kröbe mit Schliff zu stellen. Auf der Südseite von Teich z.B. Das gibt etwas Schatten für den Teich und Filterung bei den Massen an Fischen .
Gruß Susanne.


----------



## jolantha (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: zu hoher PH Wert mit Essig senken*



SilviaSix schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Habe auch einen recht großen Teich *ca. 9 m lang und etwa 5 m breit, Tiefe hauptsächlich 0,80* cm. Wir haben ein Haus gekauft und der Teich war dabei. Er ist in Herzform und es leben geschätzt ca. 80 Goldfische drin. Leider ist der Teich etwa 5-6 Stunden voll der Sonne ausgesetzt, wenn Sie denn scheint. Es sind auch noch 4 Seerosen drin. Sonst gibt es an Wasserpflanzen nichts. Es sind auch* wenig seichte Stellen für Wasserpflanzen da. Geht gleich runter auf 80 cm.*
> Liebe Grüße Silvia



Hallo,
ich glaube, Du kannst Dein Teichvolumen rein rechnerisch mal etwas anheben !
Bei 9 x 5 x 0,80 wären es  36 m³ , also 36000 Liter,
wenn wir einen Durchschnitt von 0,60 m Tiefe nehmen ( wenig seichte Stellen abgerechnet )
bleibt Dir immer noch ein Volumen von 27 m³  also 27 000 Liter .


----------



## karsten. (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: zu hoher PH Wert mit Essig senken*

Moin 

Essigsäure ist prima um am PH-Wert zu schrauben 

im Reagenzglas !

geht übrigens auch mit Salzsäure 

wird auch an Teichen eingesetzt 
sogar bei uns im Forum 

Suchfuntion rechts oben _*Salzsäure*_ oder *Essig*

nur




 muss man die Gesamtheit betrachten 
mit der Säure zerstöre ich nur die wichtige Karbonathärte und verschiebe damit den Ph-Wert nach unten . 

Während ein hoher PH-Wert auch durch Erwärmung ," sonnensauerstoffproduzierende" Algen , Überbesatz oder Austreiben von Co2  oder allem zusammen herrühren kann . 
Dann wäre irreversible Ansäuerung
eher                  kontraproduktiv   

wer mit Säure am Gartenteich an den Parametern drehen will sollte wirklich genau wissen was er tut .

wenn ich den PH-Wert senken wollte 

würde ich Gerbsäure und /oder Regenwasser nehmen
und 
andere Faktoren ausschließen 

mfG


----------



## Nori (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: zu hoher PH Wert mit Essig senken*

Wenn ich von den Voraussetzungen ausgehe - Teichneuling mit 23-45 m² Teichfläche würde ich von Säure-Aktionen Abstand nehmen.
Das Problem liegt in der geringen Wassertiefe (80 cm - setzte ich mal Fix, also keine weiteren Grabungen!), der mehrstündigen Sonnenbestrahlung und der damit verbundenen Erwärmung (da kann man normalerweise mittels Sonnensegel etc. etwas abhelfen), dem Besatz (was aber weder bei 14.000 Litern oder noch mehr keinesfalls kritisch wäre) und der fehlenden Filteranlage (was ich bei DEM Besatz dann aber als notwendig ansehe).

Auf alle Fälle sollte als kurzfristige Aktion ein Teilwasserwechsel mit Leitungswasser gemacht werden - mittelfristig sollte eine vernünftige Filteranlage und zusätzliche Pflanzen dazu kommen und langfristig dürfte auch ein Sonnenbarsch zur Bestandskontrolle ein Thema sein.

Gruß Nori


----------



## SilviaSix (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: zu hoher PH Wert mit Essig senken*

Hallo Leute,

vielen Dank für die Beiträge auf meine Anfrage.

Ich bin mit meinem Wissen ein gutes Stück weiter, welche Möglichkeiten ich habe um den Teich entsprechend zu bearbeiten. Als erstes werde ich nun mal noch genauer ausmessen und den Fischbestand zählen.

Einen Teilwasseraustausch werde ich auch vornehmen.

Weitere Infos und ein Foto werde ich am Wochenende einstellen.

Vielen Vielen Dank.  Ihr seid super.


----------



## Limnos (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: zu hoher PH Wert mit Essig senken*

Hi

Wenn Du außer einem (fragwürdigen? )Messergebnis keine weiteren Nachteile siehst, lass alles wie es ist. Ich kann mir keine Umstände vorstellen, in denen Wasser aus der Leitung oder dem Bodengrund* zu* basisch, wäre. Ebenso wenig kann ich mir vorstellen, dass natürliche Abbauprozessen im Wasser dieses hätten zu basisch werden lassen. Im  Übrigen ist Essigsäure a) zu teuer, b) zu schwach und c) einem biologischen und mineralischen Abbau unterworfen. Stärkere, mineralische Säuren sind aber in der Anwendung gefährlich und müssten tröpfchenweise in den Wasserrücklauf gegeben werden, sodass sofort eine Verdünnung von > 1:1000 erfolgt. Auch dann noch kann man die Gefahr, dass die Säure CO2 aus Carbonaten freisetzt (Brausewürfeleffekt) nicht ganz ausschließen, nicht einmal bei Essigsäure. Folge könnte Atemnot der Fische sein.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## SilviaSix (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: zu hoher PH Wert mit Essig senken*

Hallo Leute 
anbei ein Bild  von unserem Teich.
Fische sind etwa 50 drin. Die Katze frisst einige, dieses Mistvieh!
Ausgemessen hab ich noch nicht, aber einen Teilwasserwechsel haben wir gemacht.Der Teich wird gerade wieder gefüllt. Heute Abend werde ich nochmal ph-wert messen.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr noch ein paar Kommentage abgeben um den Bewuchs rundherum, ob gut oder schlecht.

Vielen Dank.

Viele Grüße Silvia


----------



## LotP (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: zu hoher PH Wert mit Essig senken*

Ein Problem, dass man Dank dem Bild auch sofort erkennen kann, ist, dass es dir bei jedem Regen unmengen von Erde/Dreck in den Teich schwemmen wird, da der Rand leider nicht richtig gemacht wurde. Ohne einen anständigen Rand wirst du nem grünen Wasser auch kaum Herr werden. Möglicherweise ist das auch die Ursache für die anderen Probleme die du schilderst.


----------



## Olli.P (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: zu hoher PH Wert mit Essig senken*

Hi,

der Säp, hat den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen....................... 

Frau/Man bemühe einmal die Suche, (kleiner Hinweis: oben rechts) nach Kapillarsperre und wenn Frau/Man sich an diese Anleitungen hält, sollte alles besser werden!


----------



## Nori (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: zu hoher PH Wert mit Essig senken*

So ähnlich hat es 2006 bei mir auch ausgesehen, als ich das Haus samt Teich gekauft hab.
Der Vorbesitzer dachte auch es geht mit einer kleinen Solarpumpe, die etwas für Wasserbewegung sorgt - auch ein Kauffilter mit einem kleineren UVC brachte nur bedingt einen Erfolg - erst als ich ne vernünftige Anlage installierte wurde das Wasser so klar, dass die Fische oft noch Schatten am Teichboden werfen.
Wenn ein Teich mit den Jahren schön in die Landschaft einwächst, kann man nicht verhindern, dass mal etwas Dreck mit eingespült wird, oder dass um den Teich liegende Pflanzen Wasser ziehen - es sei den man hat den 08/15 Landschaftsgärtner-Teich mit 10 Tonnen Steinen um den Teich!

Gruß Nori


----------



## SilviaSix (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: zu hoher PH Wert mit Essig senken*

Hallo Leute,

nochmals vielen Dank für Euer Feedback.  Sieht wohl so aus, als müsste ich am Teich echt was verändern. Ich hatte ein bischen die Hoffnung, dass der Vorbesitzer mal hier alles richtig gemacht hat, aber anscheinend nicht.

Leider haben sich die Werte nach einem Teilwasseraustausch nicht verändert.... Werde jetzt noch Wasserpflanzen einsetzen und mal abwarten. Da nächstes Jahr daneben eine Garage gebaut wird, werde ich wohl den Teich irgendwie verändern, nach gründlicher Planung natürlich.

Wünsche Euch alles Gute!!

LG Silvia


----------

